# will these rims & tires fit my mk3?



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

*PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3?*

I have a 1997 vw golf gti vr6 and I just got a huge deal on some rims & tires, but i dont know if they will fit. the size of the tires are 215/45 R17. on a 8 " wide rim. I also need to add a 3/4"(20mm) thick wheel adapter/spacer to them because these aftermarket rims came off a mazda 3 and have a 5 x 114.3 bolt pattern and my golf is a 5 x 100 bolt pattern. Can anyone tell me if this setup will work on my mk3 golf? payed $350.00 for the rims & tires with 75% tread left 












_Modified by heerschap at 6:48 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (heerschap)*

_Modified by heerschap at 5:54 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (heerschap)*

if you want some help post the ET AKA offset of the rim..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (heerschap)*

Where to start....
The tire size that you would have wanted is a 215/40/17 for a MK3.
No one can tell you about adapter because we don't know the wheels offset, but I'm guessing it is about 35mm because of the car it was on. With adapters, and the width of the wheel, they will poke a good bit.
All in all, no, their not going to fit.


----------



## Tking7301 (May 27, 2008)

hey man for refrence 205 40 17 on 17x7 et 38





_Modified by Tking7301 at 5:10 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (Tking7301)*

nice ride, rims look awsome on it too. i had a black 1995 vr6 GLX jetta that looked just like that untill it got stollen







the rims above are going on my stock yellow golf gti with tinted windows.


----------



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (JDriver1.8t)*

your saying the width of the tire is to wide and i am 5 mm to high? Thats what I thought too, specially after I add a 20 mm adapter to it. but then again, I am running stock suspension too, so I may have that extra 5-10mm clearance in height.I am thinking I may have to roll the fenders at best case, but I am not going to keep my hopes up. I am just waiting untill my adapters come in next week untill I find out if they really do fit or not. I really hope your wrong though







. I will get the off set measurments tomorrow and at the same time I will try seeing if the wheels will fit inside the wheel wells by simulating the 20mm adapters to as close as possiable, I quess .
Thanks for the input guys! I will post some pics tommorow of the vr6 golf I just bought too.



_Modified by heerschap at 5:45 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (heerschap)*

since those rims have center caps you should have saved the money you spent on adapters and had the rims redrilled to 5x100. Then they would have sat that extra 20 mm inside your wheelwheel and you would have been golden


----------



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (gregvh)*

good idea, but these rims are a universal 4/5bolt so i dont think it would be a very good idea for these rims.


----------



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE HELP ME!!!will these rims & tires fit my mk3? (heerschap)*

here is some pics of my new 1997 vw golf gti vr6 with only 66,356 km on it. I payed $1700.00 for it. Its a little ruff, but Its going to be my little project car for the next few years. 
















This is my last project, but its for sale now because I gave up on it after I bought the vr6. It a 1990 golf with a 1.8 16V from a 1992 passat. originally was a 1.8l 8V untill the cam seized up








asking $900.00 for it if anyone wants to come to canada to buy it.








by the way, pictures can be deceiving, that the good side. the other side has a few small dents from lossers in my town kicking it doing a walk by at night







also had to patch a 6 inch hole in the drivers side floor because of our great salty winter roads here in canada. I only drove it for a month last winter because I had no choice. All in all its still a solid car underneath, body was done 2 years ago by a amature. still a decent fixer upper though.



_Modified by heerschap at 6:32 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

heerschap said:


> here is some pics of my new 1997 vw golf gti vr6 with only 66,356 km on it. I payed $1700.00 for it. Its a little ruff, but Its going to be my little project car for the next few years. <p><IMG SRC="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/dudemaar/myvw.jpg" BORDER="0"><p><IMG SRC="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/dudemaar/PICT4138.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>This is my last project, but its for sale now because I gave up on it after I bought the vr6. It a 1990 golf with a 1.8 16V from a 1992 passat. originally was a 1.8l 8V untill the cam seized up <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0"> <br>asking $900.00 for it if anyone wants to come to canada to buy it.<p><IMG SRC="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/dudemaar/PICT0011-1.jpg" BORDER="0"><br>by the way, pictures can be deceiving, that the good side. the other side has a few small dents from lossers in my town kicking it doing a walk by at night <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> also had to patch a 6 inch hole in the drivers side floor because of our great salty winter roads here in canada. I only drove it for a month last winter because I had no choice. All in all its still a solid car underneath, body was done 2 years ago by a amature. still a decent fixer upper though.<p><BR><BR>
> <i>Modified by heerschap at 6:32 PM 3-21-2009</i>


chezzy rice lol


----------

